# Gaggia Classic Pump?



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

So I finally got an Iberital MC2 (thanks to Sam__G) and some fresh beans from Rave Coffee and got to dialing them in. Still haven't achieved a good shot but I'm getting there. However, I did notice a problem with my Gaggia. After making a rather slow shot (30sec, 17gr) I tried to flush some water through the grouphead to clean it from the coffee grounds. When I pressed the brew switch the pump was really quiet and there was close to no water coming out of the grouphead. I turned off the machine for 1-2 minute and tried again. This time everything was fine. Is the pump dying or can it be something else like..? The machine hasn't been backflushed because I don't have any puly caff/blank basket. I will descale it today to see if that will help. Thanks!!

P.S. I have also noticed that often when I start my shot it begins by pouring perfectly and then starts to barely drip. Can these be related?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

sounds like you had some gunk stuck in your solenoid. descale regular to avoid further issues

mark


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks! I descaled yesterday and I'm waiting for my blind basket and Puly Caff to arrive today so I can do a backflush from time to time (I'm with a pre-Philips Gaggia so the solenoid should be from the big ones).


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I descaled and backflushed with the needed detergents but nothing helped. After I pull a shot I remove the portafilter and try to let some water through the brewhead to clean it from the coffee grounds stuck to it - not happening. The pump goes very quiet and no water comes out of the group. What can be the problem?

P.S. I have also noticed that the machine makes a loud clicking noise some time after it has been turned off. (sometimes this happens not just once, but 2-3 times with some time between each click).

P.S.2: This clicking sound can be heard most often after I've hit the steam switch. It is different from the thermostat sound and is is quite loud. Any ideas?


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Any ideas guys? This just happened again. I started a shot which for which the grind settings was obviously too coarse so it was coming out fast and then suddenly the pump went quieter and the flow started slowing and slowing until it was barely dripping. I hit the brewing button to stop the extraction, removed the portafilter and hit the brew button again - no water whatsoever came out and the pump was still quiet. Stopped it for 10 seconds and after hitting the brew switch again - voila, water was coming out at a regular pace.

Is there a way to check if there is something wrong with the solenoid? I removed it yesterday and it isn't jammed or anything. I think it's either the solenoid or the OPV that are not working properly but I don't know how to check them. I couldn't dismantle the solenoid completely because I don't have the proper tools to hold it in place while I'm unscrewing the top.

P.S. Also the way the pump sounds when this happens is very similar to the way it sounds when the machine is in steam mode and I press the brew button.


----------

